# Frutti di Mare Salad



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

This is an Italian seafood salad. I serve this as an entree along with a good, crusty and rustic Italian bread and, of course, a favorite wine. The first time I made this I was amazed at how well all the flavors blended together. Buon appetito!

Ingredients (Use fresh, not frozen, ingredients for best results)
Poaching Broth:
4 cups water
1 cup white wine or chicken stock
2 teaspoons salt
2-3 bay leaves
1 teaspoon cracked black pepper
1 small onion, roughly chopped​
Salad:
2 celery stalks
1 large yellow or orange bell pepper
1 pound tomatoes
1/2 cup chives
1 pound small cocktail shrimp
1 pound clams in shell
1/2 pound bay scallops
1/2 pound calamari, cut into rings
1/4 cup or more according to taste of high-quality olive oil
Juice of 1-2 lemons
Sea Salt and black pepper to taste​
Put all the poaching broth ingredients together in a medium pot, cover and bring to a boil. Turn off the heat to let the flavors steep while you cut the veggies.

While the poaching broth is steeping, dice the yellow pepper, seed and dice the tomatoes and slice the celery stalks very thin. Chop the chives. Juice the lemons and remove any seeds. Put the diced peppers, tomatoes and celery into very large bowl. Most cocktail shrimp are pre-cleaned and cooked, so you can put them in the bowl, too. Otherwise, cook shrimp in the poaching broth and then add to the bowl.

Bring the poaching broth back to a boil and add all the clams. Boil 3-4 minutes, or until the clams all open up. As soon as you see each clam open, fish it out and set it aside. Remove the meat and put in the bowl with the veggies. 

Turn off the heat and put the scallops in the poaching water. Cover the pot and let stand for 3-4 minutes. Fish out the scallops and put into the bowl.

Bring the broth to a boil once more. Add the calamari rings and boil 30 seconds to 1 minute, then pour the contents of the pot into a strainer set over a bowl. You can save the broth for a future use or discard it. Pick out all the calamari rings and add to the bowl.

To finish, add the olive oil and a little salt and half the lemon juice. Mix well and taste. Add more olive oil, lemon juice and salt until you get the flavors mix you want. The salad should be glistening with oil and taste briny and tart with lemon.

Finally, mix in the chives and chill. This salad is best a few hours after it's made.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

looks good I will have to try this.


----------

